# Preschool education in the mobile app



## BrNancy (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello! 

I'm new one on this forum. Usually, I just read, but haven’t written anything yet. Now, I decided to create a post, to help my husband to get some feedback from potential users.

My husband works in an IT company. He develops his own project: educational app for preschoolers from 3 to 6 years old.

Main goal is to help children to get prepared for school, make it interesting and helpful, without stress for children and parents.

This app will have 30-50 minigames with different topics: learning alphabet, letters and sounds, arithmetics, drawing and other useful educational exercises for toddlers.

Singularity of this app is daytime segmentation for games (morning, afternoon and evening). This will help a child to use time wisely. In the morning games will help to wake up, in the afternoon app will increase activity and appetite, in the evening it will help to fall asleep better.

What do you think about it? Will it help you, as parents, or does it have any issues?

I will be grateful for any feedback from you. Husband wants to create an interesting and useful app for your kids


----------



## tiffanywalls (Aug 28, 2021)

That's a great idea. 
This app can definitely help a lot in a child's development.


----------



## BrNancy (Jul 29, 2021)

tiffanywalls said:


> That's a great idea.
> This app can definitely help a lot in a child's development.


Tiffany, hello!

Thank you very much for your feedback. This is very valuable for me, as it is very difficult to get feedback on the forums.

Many thanks for the feedback and faith in the idea!


----------

